# 2015 Crux lost its love handles



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

just got my 2015 Specialized Crux frame and to my surprise there was no love handle. did anyone else notice?


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

Which frame did you get? Post a couple pictures!


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

It is still at the shop. Waiting on the groupset.

View attachment 298707


----------

